# Day visitor to National Motorhome Show Peterbourgh.



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We have attended this show now for the last three years as day visitors. This years is the best so far! The improvements to the showground are excellent and we found the layout an improvement on previous years. As usual the British weather has had it's say with some muddy patches but the range of vehicles on show was very wide ranging and the 'accessories' dealers sold the ridiculous to the sublime!
Loved it!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

ktesis,
Interesting........ we went today, our first MH show, and thought that the catalogue, layout of the show and signage were awful.
We had a list of about 15 items to purchase and managed to find 9.
Many of the trade stands were not even identified by signs or banners showing the company name. Only one trade stand had a good range of accessories although the specialised retailers were well represented.

We are used to bigger and more professional shows but it was still a little disappointing.


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*peter boro*

i would been there but could not get a pitch
try truck show next week same place
you will be amazed


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

What's at the truck show Tinsom?

Would it be of interest to a motorhomer looking for accessories and new ideas?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Friant said:


> What's at the truck show Tinsom?
> Would it be of interest to a motorhomer looking for accessories and new ideas?


Hi Friant,

It might be of interest to you, if you are looking for a stainless steel stack exhaust system for your Elldis, or a "fifth wheel" rather than a tow bar if you need to tow a toad? Or how about some "dolly bird" graphics that you can apply to the cab windows.

Sorry Friant, I couldn't restrain myself. :lol:

TBH, there's not much there for the MH'er, but it is a great event, with lots to please most folks. I don't know who the celebs are this year, but "Sally Traffic" ( not our very own, I hasten to add), is usually there from BBC Radio 2.

Truckfest

Jock.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

EJB said:


> ktesis,
> Interesting........ we went today, our first MH show, and thought that the catalogue, layout of the show and signage were awful.


We went on Friday and couldn't get any of the items on our wish list but then we are picky..... The attendance by retailers was great but have to agree the signage was poor and not very clear


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Day visitor*

We went with a list of specific vans to view. HIgh on the list were the Adria PVCs and Swift Mondial. Did not find these!
In fact I cannot recall seeing any new Swift Motorhomes at all, could this be correct?

Having attended this show for many years I was agreeably surprised by the physical 'improvements'. However, I came away with a feeling that it felt smaller. This may be because we have refined our wish list and actually get into fewer vans and/or it may be that rallying there develops a feeling of depth that we did not get as day visitors.

Finally, despite the weather forecast, there was not a drop of rain yesterday and I got a sunburnt head!
TonyP


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Day visitor*



Frantone said:


> We went with a list of specific vans to view. HIgh on the list were the Adria PVCs and Swift Mondial. Did not find these!
> In fact I cannot recall seeing any new Swift Motorhomes at all, could this be correct?
> 
> Having attended this show for many years I was agreeably surprised by the physical 'improvements'. However, I came away with a feeling that it felt smaller. This may be because we have refined our wish list and actually get into fewer vans and/or it may be that rallying there develops a feeling of depth that we did not get as day visitors.
> ...


Thinking about it Tony I think you're right about Swift Group products, there were some new Ace/Be/Sw vans on display but they were well spread about.

Tyne Valley had a new Ace 600EK and Brownhills had a Bolero 600EK in the new display building and I do remember seeing a new Bessie 510 somewhere as well.

We're not really interested in the bigger vans so can't really comment on them although somewhere in the depths of the Brownhills walled prison camp we did come across a phalanx of larger new Sundances, but no Capri, which is what we wanted to see. Unfortunately it's sisters in the Bessie and Swift range weren't around at all. One salesman said it was because they're all sold as soon as they get to dealers and nobody has display stock.

Now I recall there wasn't much in the way of Adria PVC's either, given they've widened the range this year and I don't remember seeing an example of their new Compact van.

Helluva lot of enormous RV's at silly money and ginormous toads by the large warehouse full. It's funny but I've rarely seen a recent RV actually on the road and I've never seen a big toad but those guys with the gold bangles and perma tans just keep on trying to sell 'em.

Ducks off to avoid the flack. 8)

Andy


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We enjoyed the show and found all the accessories we needed, except one. And from trawling the internet I don't think anyone makes it!

Although we've just bought our first motorhome, I couldn't stop Mrs. Roy diving into motorhomes small and large and deciding what we're going to get next! Over my dead body - or that of our bank manager - I say.

We said 'hello' to the nice people on the MHF stand. We were also very impressed with John Cross (Fiamma) and vicariousbooks, so will continue as a customer of the former and will now become a customer of the latter.

We missed having Towsure at the show, since they always make a visit worthwhile.

My only regret is that when I got home to look at the list of displays in the show guide, I realised I had walked past one company whose products I wanted to discuss, and who had two displays - one inside and another outside - and I didn't notice. The signage was bad on some stands as EJB said.

We went on the Saturday in lovely sunshine, but there was still evidence of the wet weather during the setting-up days (mud in places and not-very-effective underfoot straw in others).

Worthwhile? Most certainly.

Could be improved? Most certainly.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Only just been able to post a reply as we've had no internet connection since Peterborough........so I'm putting it on the end of this thread as I didn't want to start a new one.

Just wanted to say we really enjoyed Peterborough and to say thank you to everyone who gave up their time to marshall and man the motorhome facts stall. It was our first stay at a show like this so it was nice to meet people.

Sue and Rob


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Friant said:
> 
> 
> > What's at the truck show Tinsom?
> ...


Truckfest is in full swing at present. Not actually been to it yet (despite residing in Pboro and surrounding area for over 25yrs) but I can say that the flyover by the Lancaster Bomber (I think - not great with planes) was absolutely spectacular. I saw it from the CL we stay at which is a bit higher than the showground. It felt like it was coming in to land - it was amazing.


----------

